# CT Contest for messiest truck



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> We'd get along fine.


Yep! I can let my truck go a little but after a few days or a week it drives me nuts and I have to clean it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Yep! I can let my truck go a little but after a few days or a week it drives me nuts and I have to clean it.


When I was in burn out mode I let it go for a few months......


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have our helper trained pretty good...he will get the van put back together pretty regularly. Of course having our system makes it very easy to put back together.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> When I was in burn out mode I let it go for a few months......


That happened to me once.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

As promised here is my dads truck....i must admit that it is not as cluttered up in the picture as it usually is since some of the cases have been taken out...

If you look at the door sill area you can see all of the mortar color that has been spilled all over the floor....that $hi! Is horrible, it gets on everything. I dont think anything is messier than that stuff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

N


Windycity said:


> As promised here is my dads truck....i must admit that it is not as cluttered up in the picture as it usually is since some of the cases have been taken out...
> 
> If you look at the door sill area you can see all of the mortar color that has been spilled all over the floor....that $hi! Is horrible, it gets on everything. I dont think anything is messier than that stuff
> 
> ...


Oh!! I definitely got some competition now!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Is that a 2000 Silverado ?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

blacktop said:


> Is that a 2000 Silverado ?




Silverado yes but I think it is a 2001


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Windycity said:


> Silverado yes but I think it is a 2001
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Had the same truck . Same color too! minus the red dye !


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

Windycity said:


> As promised here is my dads truck....i must admit that it is not as cluttered up in the picture as it usually is since some of the cases have been taken out...
> 
> If you look at the door sill area you can see all of the mortar color that has been spilled all over the floor....that $hi! Is horrible, it gets on everything. I dont think anything is messier than that stuff
> 
> ...




At least he's got the rags on top of everything!!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Windycity said:


> As promised here is my dads truck....i must admit that it is not as cluttered up in the picture as it usually is since some of the cases have been taken out...
> 
> If you look at the door sill area you can see all of the mortar color that has been spilled all over the floor....that $hi! Is horrible, it gets on everything. I dont think anything is messier than that stuff
> 
> ...


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Windycity said:


> As promised here is my dads truck....i must admit that it is not as cluttered up in the picture as it usually is since some of the cases have been taken out...
> 
> If you look at the door sill area you can see all of the mortar color that has been spilled all over the floor....that $hi! Is horrible, it gets on everything. I dont think anything is messier than that stuff
> 
> ...




Can you please take a few pics of the back seat? I need to see it. I can't stop looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Can you please take a few pics of the back seat? I need to see it. I can't stop looking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s like a bad accident on the highway. You don’t want to look but…


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


Truck ass !


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> It’s like a bad accident on the highway. You don’t want to look but…


Truck ass!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Oh!! I definitely got some competition now!!


BTW, you forgot to mention what prize you were planning to award yourself when you won. :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

At least I didn’t throw-up. That’s a real truck ass that does that.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I didn't throw up but I did run out and look at mine to calm back down..lol!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Let me know the next time any of you shovel 22 ton of gravel by hand a few weeks after a major car accident where you could only put weight on one leg. Then we'll see who the truck asses are :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> BTW, you forgot to mention what prize you were planning to award yourself when you won. :whistling


The working man award ? I think Windy city's dad got this tho! :whistling


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Ladder Racks for the planks and ladders on the Van. Hell you can even strap the scaffolding frames on the racks. Lots easier to put them inside tho.
> 
> Got 9' + clearance in back with the cab cage/divider in my Ford van. Without that you 10' easy to the dog house down the center. Take the passenger seat out a tight and narrow 12' slot.
> 
> ...


^^^ I don't get the logo thing?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> ^^^ I don't get the logo thing?


errr Pedifile Van, no candy on board


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> errr Pedifile Van, no candy on board


Welp, now you have me worried. I keep a bag of those star mints in the truck - always have.

Didn't know it was sekrit kode for THAT.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Heres my messy truck, a van just didn't have enough room or tow capcity :whistling

All tools are in the side lockers and the inside gets about this messy at worst and Im a slob!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> Heres my messy truck, a van just didn't have enough room or tow capcity :whistling
> 
> All tools are in the side lockers and the inside gets about this messy at worst and Im a slob!


Looks like that ambulance is working out well.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> errr Pedifile Van, no candy on board


We all know you have candy in there :whistling


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I like the car seat!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Looks like that ambulance is working out well.


Been awesome. I moulded about 4000 lineal ft of cypress 2x and 4x today and took it back from my buddies shop (30 miles) without any worries. Probably a total of about 10k lbs and acted like it wasnt there. Always clean and plenty of room.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> We all know you have candy in there :whistling


:clap: Sure do !!! 

:whistling Only for one grown consenting adult woman tho.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> Helped unload? No. we're taking 22 ton, one shovel full at a time, solo.




I did 28 yards for a patio last year. I had a helper at least. Real fun towards the end of the pile. All the fines compact themselves under the weight of the pile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Messiest truck? You haven't seen anything yet:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I should post a pic of my car things make their way into my car and never find their way back out


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Kowboy said:


> Messiest truck? You haven't seen anything yet:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6l2py68WY4




I love that video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Behold the miracle ! It only happens once a year !!


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd post a pic of my truck but you guys would probably never talk to me again. It's that messy. Not with food though.... that attracts mice.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

blacktop said:


> Behold the miracle ! It only happens once a year !!


How will you ever find anything in there without your patent pending organization system?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Behold the miracle ! It only happens once a year !!


Had to wear the Sunday go meeting clothes, didn't want them dirty?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Had to wear the Sunday go meeting clothes, didn't want them dirty?


I'm not a believer ! I can Stay as dirty as I want all Sunday long !:thumbsup:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

blacktop said:


> I'm not a believer ! I can Stay as dirty as I want all Sunday long !:thumbsup:




Not mutually exclusive.

I'm a believer who wears clothes ranging from paint splattered clean to crawlspace muddy with the aroma of cat urine- on any day of the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Behold the miracle ! It only happens once a year !!


Ah **** man! That sucks. How long have you got and why was that the first thing on your bucket list:laughing:?

Just kidding but I bet anything Satan is looking over the North face catalog right now.


----------

